# (Minorly) amusing story of a dumbass (me)



## misterbik (Mar 28, 2014)

I started off with knots, because I have an iPad and I'm more a computer guy than a survival guy.

Anyway, as some may know, developers often have a 'free for a day' app sale to push their ranking up apples charts, usually resulting on more exposure and regular sales .

Anyway, this day the free app was animated knots. I'm a knowledge freak and my knot skills were in the 'can't tie knots, tie lots' school of operation, so I grabbed it, and was hooked.

Along the way I stumbled across paracord basics ( but obviously not enough) because I saw an app labelled (somewhat deviously I feel) something like: "Paracord weaving; 550 paracord weaving projects".

The sample pics look great and yes, duh, not knowing anything about paracord, I thought "wow, 550 projects! That's awesome!" And got it.

There were about 7 basic crappy weaves that weren't even named or labelled,  and I was WTF where are all my projects.

Thus, research and 'awwww crap'.

 ah well. After I found youtube was full of stuff and then this place, I felt a bit ripped off. Duh me,




Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------

